# Theorbo, anyone?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Theorbo is one of my favourite instruments. I thought I might start a thread here (it is a stringed instrument after all) about it.

Some pieces played on the theorbo:

Bach: Lute Suite no. 1 BWV995, Allemande. I'm learning this on guitar at the moment. I love hearing it played on this beautiful instrument.






de Visée: Chaconne






And some duet music
Castaldi: Capriccio detto Spagnolino


----------



## Bagnew

Theorbo is awesome! 
I suspect that most of the resonance from the sympathetic strings is lost in recordings.


----------



## Ukko

Bagnew said:


> Theorbo is awesome!
> I suspect that most of the resonance from the sympathetic strings is lost in recordings.


There is that tendency. I like the theorbo sound; it has its place, preferably in an accompanying role, where it works well both with baroque lute and with viols.


----------



## pollux

I'm glad you love it. In fact I love all this family of instruments. This is the orpharion:


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you for starting this thread. I very much like the sound qualities of the Therobo as well as the orpharion which is a new and pleasant discovery for me. The design of the orpharion beeing played is particularly attractive with the carved lions head. Of course any music suffers to some extent in the recording process in place of an in person performance.


----------

